# UberEATS has launched in Hobart



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hobart now has UberEATS.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

GREAT TIMING !

Coldest, Wettest, Windiest day of the year.

Are they supplying the riders with canoes, or 4 wheel drives, to ensure Uber customers are not inconvenienced


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Hobart now has UberEATS.


The rest of Australia is suffering, why shouldn't Hobart?

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The rest of Australia is suffering, why shouldn't Hobart?
> 
> .


Well, they did have the European wasp down there from 1956 before sharing it with the north island from 1977.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if Saffire are sending meals out at Freycinet?


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm watching a foody group on Facebook discuss Uber Eats. One lady who said she has a disability has complained that drivers refuse to leave their cars whilst others have replied stating their drivers have come to the door. I haven't done any Eats deliveries and haven't used it as a customer. How does it work? Does the App tell you to stay in the car or go to the door? Does the customer have to make a change at order time to request delivery to the door? If the App said to stay put but the customer contacted you through the App and asked you to go to the door would you? Is this a safety issue? Just interested to hear about your experiences.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> I'm watching a foody group on Facebook discuss Uber Eats. One lady who said she has a disability has complained that drivers refuse to leave their cars whilst others have replied stating their drivers have come to the door. I haven't done any Eats deliveries and haven't used it as a customer. How does it work? Does the App tell you to stay in the car or go to the door? Does the customer have to make a change at order time to request delivery to the door? If the App said to stay put but the customer contacted you through the App and asked you to go to the door would you? Is this a safety issue? Just interested to hear about your experiences.


Tasweb, I work on the assumption that it's delivery to the door unless advised otherwise. In fact, one of the reasons given for consumers to give a 'thumbs down' rating is not delivering to the door.

If I can't obtain nearby safe, legal and free parking, I will phone the consumer and ask them to come to my car after explaining the reason for the request. I have also done this occasionally when I simply cannot find a particular unit in a large complex of units.

I have found that consumers in practice are happy to come to the car in these circumstances.

People at Parliament House (in Canberra) and various embassies must meet us at the car given special security concerns with that type of delivery.


----------



## hr1490 (Apr 28, 2018)

the delivery fare is so little
pick up $3.2
drop off $2.0
per km $0.9
the pick up and drop off is just 2/3 of Brisbane
despite Hobart drivers paid for the most expensive fuel cost


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

hr1490 said:


> the delivery fare is so little
> pick up $3.2
> drop off $2.0
> per km $0.9
> ...


True but it's worth also noting that the UberEATS service fee (commission) for a car is 30% in Brisbane (see https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/brisbane/resources/pricing/) and 5% in Hobart.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

This is interesting. Adelaide is almost similar to Brisbane except we get 0.95 per km.

So, which city has the highest pay rate for Uber Eats drivers?

Does Uber pay same fee to UberX drivers if they deliver food?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

KITT said:


> This is interesting. Adelaide is almost similar to Brisbane except we get 0.95 per km.
> 
> So, which city has the highest pay rate for Uber Eats drivers? ...


The UberEATS rates for the various cities are as follows (in alphabetical order):

(1) Adelaide: $6.10 pick-up plus $2.90 delivery plus $0.95 per kilometre, minus 30% service fee (for a car);

(2) Brisbane: $6.10 plus $2.90 plus $0.90|km, minus 30%;

(3) Canberra: $3.20 plus $2.00 plus $0.90|km, minus 5%;

(4) Hobart: $3.20 plus $2.00 plus $0.90/km, minus 5%;

(6) Melbourne: $$5.45 plus $2.85 plus $1.50|km, minus 30%;

(7) Perth: $5.80 plus $2.70 plus $0.90/km, minus 30%; and

(8) Sydney: $5.50 plus $3.50 plus $2.20/km,minus 30%.

Let's assume that the delivery distance is 5 kilometres.

After allowing for the service fee, Sydney comes in at the highest at $14.

Melbourne comes in second at $11.06.

Adelaide comes in third at $9.62.

Brisbane comes in fourth at $9.45.

Canberra and Hobart come in equal fifth at $9.21.

Perth comes in seventh at $9.10.


----------



## hr1490 (Apr 28, 2018)

wondering anyone use bicycle to deliver food in hobart?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Tasweb, I work on the assumption that it's delivery to the door unless advised otherwise. In fact, one of the reasons given for consumers to give a 'thumbs down' rating is not delivering to the door.
> 
> If I can't obtain nearby safe, legal and free parking, I will phone the consumer and ask them to come to my car after explaining the reason for the request. I have also done this occasionally when I simply cannot find a particular unit in a large complex of units.
> 
> ...


I guess you wouldn't want to tell the AFP at Parlo House that you where delivering a Bomb Alaska.


----------

